# Mini S Walstad



## darthpaul (15 Jul 2013)

So for a while now I have wanted a small tank on my desk, I already have a high tech setup shrimp tank and a 70L tank that is EI dosed and tended to. I have been reading a lot about Walstad bowls and was really interested in how they work so decided to setup one myself. Although I strayed from buying a bowl when the opportunity to by a Do!aqua tank came along 

So I sorted my desk and found space for the tank and LED light I got from Ikea





A good friend of mine had some redmoor wood that in turns out fitted perfectly!




Added 0.75 inch of John Innes No 3 and 0.75 inch of silver sand




After some thinking the plants I decided on were Crypt Parva around the wood, Sagittaria sabulata for the mid space and Heteranthera Zosterifolia for the back. I bought in vitro plants from Aqua Essentials. I also grabbed some flame moss from my shrimp tank to tie onto the wood and bought red root floater from ebay for the surface.




That is as far as I have got, I am currently turning the light on and off myself, probably should get a timer. Will be adding some blue ramshorn snails very soon and then later hopefully some cherry shrimp.


----------



## Michael W (15 Jul 2013)

Looking good nice and simple! I'll look forward for new updates.


----------



## Henry (15 Jul 2013)

Thats an awesome piece of wood! Good choice with the planting; simplicity will work well in this sort of setup.


----------



## darthpaul (23 Jul 2013)

Think I might have mosquito larvae in my tank!




Not sure what to do, nothing in the tank to eat them, rather not have mosquito in my house too!


----------



## Michael W (23 Jul 2013)

Yep definitely mosquito larvae What is that bug in my Aquarium? .:. Various small creatures that can inhabit a Freshwater Invertebrate Aquarium

Most live bearers will eat them such as guppies and mosquito fish. But I don'y know how to eradicate them a part from adding fish since I have never experienced this before. Perhaps get a mosquito net for your tank?


----------



## Ryan Thang To (23 Jul 2013)

nice setup. keep up with the updates


----------



## Andy Thurston (23 Jul 2013)

Syphon them out with air line


----------



## darthpaul (23 Jul 2013)

The minute you put anything in they swim down for cover!


----------



## Henry (23 Jul 2013)

Stick some cling film on top. They'll make good food for any future inhabitants.


----------



## Michael W (23 Jul 2013)

I can only think of introducing a couple of guppies to eat them and then bring them back to the pet store or just removing the water and just pick them out really. Probably try the latter first and if you're really not keen then the first option.

Henry, I don't think its wise to keep them in because I think the op wants shrimps in there.


----------



## darthpaul (23 Jul 2013)

Indeed I want shrimp eventually! I am using a 20ml syringe to syphon them out but there are so many its going to take ages!


----------



## darthpaul (23 Jul 2013)

Got most of them I think!


----------



## Michael W (23 Jul 2013)

Gosh that is a lot!!!


----------



## Henry (24 Jul 2013)

Awesome! Wish I had that much free live food in my tanks. These are excellent for getting fish into breeding condition.


----------



## dw1305 (24 Jul 2013)

Hi all,


Henry said:


> Awesome! Wish I had that much free live food in my tanks. These are excellent for getting fish into breeding condition.


I went and got some from the allotment water butts this morning, they are a great free food.

cheers Darrel


----------



## AshRolls (24 Jul 2013)

Following this journal with interest as I will be doing something similar soon on my bookshelf.

For some reason my wife has asked me to remove the mosquito larvae farm I made in the garden


----------



## darthpaul (25 Jul 2013)

Added some life I wanted in the tank now  10 Blue Ramshorn snails


----------



## Michael W (26 Jul 2013)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I went and got some from the allotment water butts this morning, they are a great free food.
> 
> cheers Darrel


 

Are there any health risk for human and fish from culturing mosquito larvae? Even though they will no doubt snack on 'em in the wild.


----------



## darthpaul (1 Aug 2013)

Taken a few updated pics now its been planted a couple of weeks.

So tank shot




Crypts have melted bad, not sure if they will come back




Moss and stargrass both growing nicely




Snails settled ok




And one arty angled tank shot to finish


----------



## darthpaul (12 Nov 2013)

Latest update pic, now have some cherry shrimp in and some simoni shrimp. Cherry babies appeared yesterday  4 counted so far. Star plant has got leggy so think the light isnt bright enough. Thinking about changing that, maybe try crypts again as they all melted in the beginning.





Baby shrimp


----------



## frothhelmet (27 Feb 2014)

Did the cherries outcompete the simonis? Also, is there really no filter in here for water motion? A heater? Do you feed it at all?


----------



## darthpaul (27 Feb 2014)

No heater it's 21, no filter the plants do this. I feed now and then but they all feed off the biofilm. Both species happily living.


----------



## aliclarke86 (27 Feb 2014)

Any updates Paul?

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## darthpaul (27 Feb 2014)

Well yes I should update so here goes....

Full tank shot



 



 

Cherry shrimp


 

More Cherry with blue ramshorns


 

Simoni 


 

Fissidens


 

Angled shot to finish 


 

Hows that?


----------



## aliclarke86 (28 Feb 2014)

Looking really healthy, well done and thanks for the pics 

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## darthpaul (4 Mar 2014)

Removed a couple of the bigger Sagittaria sabulata from the front. Hopefully get some Crypt Parva in there if they grow well in my CRS tank.


----------

